# Jumping Turkeys



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Caught them jumping for Berries


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Cool Pic!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Great pics! Can't they just hover like hummingbirds to get the berries?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like our chickens trying to grab grapes off the fence.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a really cool picture.

They will do that to standing corn to get at the ears. Sometimes they will even jump up and "breast" the corn stalk to knock it down.

.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I found some turkeys jumping up and eating some type of berries while I was muzzy deer hunting. It was fun to watch them. Thanks for sharing!


----------

